# Plant ID please!



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

what is this plant i'm holding up with the tongs.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

That appears to be terrestrial norfolk pine (any botanists feel free to correct me). It is definitely *not* an aquatic plant and will rot if left submerged.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

thank you, I was wondering why it had no roots. Why do suppliers sell terrestrial plants to pet stores?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't you mean why do stores sell terrestrial plants as aquatic plants? Plant suppliers grow plants for many different applications, it is up to the retailer to determine what to order.


----------

